

Why Kids Should Grade Teachers - pstuart
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/10/why-kids-should-grade-teachers/309088/?single_page=true#

======
pstuart
This looks great -- testing to actually reflect and improve rather than
"prove" academic worthiness.

